# EVOLUTION SL A.30 Tubeless ready?



## Padau (25. September 2021)

Ich habe an meinem neuen Radon Slide Trail 10.0 einen Newmen Evolution SL A.30, 30mm Laufradsatz.

Auf der Newmen Website finde ich unter Evolution SL.A30: 
Felgenprofil hookless tubeless ready

Unter FAQ finde ich:
3. IST MEIN NEWMEN LAUFRAD TUBELESS READY?​
Ja, alle NEWMEN Felgen sind tubeless kompatibel. Bitte achte darauf ein Felgenband zu verwenden welches etwas breiter als die Innenbreite der Felge ist und verwende ein Tubeless Ventil mit rundem Gummikopf. ACHTUNG: An Komplettbikes verbaute NEWMEN Laufräder werden in der Regel vom Bikehersteller mit einem Felgenband versehen. Nicht immer ist dieses Tubeless geeignet. Bitte darauf achten und das originale Band eventuell gegen ein geeignetes Tubelessband ersetzen.


Hier ein Foto von meiner Felge:






Ist dieses Felgenband bereits genügend um auf tubeless umzurüsten?


----------



## TiCiLA (25. September 2021)

Nein, das ist ein ganz normales Felgenband. Damit wird der Tubeless Umbau nicht funktionieren. Was du brauchst ist ein für Tubeless vorgesehenes Band in der passenden Breite zu deiner Felge, idR. Maulweite +2-3mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

